# Lekarze > Forum laryngologiczne >  Skrzepy krwi w nosie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie,
Postanowiłam napisać na forum ponieważ od pewnego czasy tak od około 3 miesięcy mam skrzepy krwi w nosie. Ogólnie nie leci mi krew, ale przy smarkaniu na chusteczce widać krew i czasami czuję pieczenie. Byłam u lekarza rodzinnego i powiedział że jestem osłabiona i skierował mnie na badania. Jeszcze nie byłam, bo w ostatnich dniach nie miałam czasu.
Czy ktoś z Was miał podobny problem? Co może być przyczyną? 

Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź i pozdrawiam.,.

----------


## Karaoke

Zrób koniecznie te badania - co mamy zgadywać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na pewno zrobię badania, w przyszłym tygodniu. Piszę tutaj bo chciałabym wiedzieć jakie mogą być przyczyny takich skrzepów krwi w nosie. Będę wdzięczna za odpowiedź, bo w końcu po to jest forum medyczne, żeby udzielić odpowiedzi, informacji, doradzić a nie tylko odsyłać do lekarza.

----------


## SirArgal

to prawda, ale też wielokrotnie jest to takie "błądzenie po omacku", ponieważ nie mamy wzajemnego kontaktu, nie możemy przeprowadzić wywiadu, czy zobaczyć wyników badań.

U Ciebie występuje krwawienie z przedniego odcinka jamy nosowej, jednak nie jest ono zbyt obfite, ponieważ zaobserwowałaś tylko skrzepy i widoczne krwiste ślady na chusteczce.
Lekarz zlecił Ci badania, ponieważ przyczyn takiego stanu może być na prawdę dużo. Jest to naturalny system ostrzegawczy że coś się dzieje. Do najczęstszych przyczyn należą urazy lub obecność ciała obcego w nosie, zakażenie górnych dróg oddechowych, efekt wysychania błony śluzowej, nieprawidłowości naczyniowe, niektóre choroby (nadciśnienie, miażdżyca tętnic obwodowych), zaburzenie hormonalne, zaburzenie krzepnięcia, niewydolność wątroby, mocznica, ciąża, stosowanie niektórych leków, niektóre guzy...

Nie dziw się że udzielamy informacji ogólnikowych czy odsyłamy do lekarza, ale nic o Tobie nie wiemy - ile masz lat, budowę ciała, gdzie pracujesz, nie znamy Twojej historii zdrowia itd... Poza tym bez wyników badań to i tak jest zgadywanie oparte na statystyce.

----------

